# SO frustrated... MORE Help!



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

So... I designed this poster for one of the wrestling teams around what they asked for. 
THEN they decided it needed to have advertisements on the front-originally it was to be coupons on the back, but evidently they didn't get enough advertisements in time for that. So then I had to cram everything in and I am just disgusted. Completely and toatlly disgusted. 
Hate the image they chose. Hate the layout. Hate it all. 

I'm not supposed to share this yet... so I will be removing it after you HELP ME!

So, give me some help to get all this crap on one 11x17 page without it looking this sh!tty?


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 9, 2012)

How small are the advertisements allowed to be?  It looks like you could make them smaller and cleaner along the edges at least so they are not touching any of the people in the picture.  I'm no pro just suggesting.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if Yokum's Meat Processing can make some good venison jerky with the 5x5 buck I downed yesterday??? Now, that's the place out on West Side Hill Road, right? DO you know if old man Yokum is still running the place? I want a guy with some 'sperience!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I wonder if Yokum's Meat processing can make some good venison jerky with the 5x5 buck I downed yesterday???


Derrel, I officially hate you. We haven't had any venison for a year and a half. Normally we put in somewhere between 6 and 10 a year. NOT ONE last year. No archery this year for us and shotgun doesn't open till next week. I am crossing my fingers!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2012)

One round of .348 Winchester from the ancient 1936 Model 71...


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

fractionofasecond said:


> How small are the advertisements allowed to be?  It looks like you could make them smaller and cleaner along the edges at least so they are not touching any of the people in the picture.  I'm no pro just suggesting.


I have a couple on there that are pushing the edge of too small on the fonts, so I am pretty stuck with the size they are


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 9, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> fractionofasecond said:
> 
> 
> > How small are the advertisements allowed to be?  It looks like you could make them smaller and cleaner along the edges at least so they are not touching any of the people in the picture.  I'm no pro just suggesting.
> ...



Yikes, I really don't think it looks bad at all.  Some of the advertisements look like they can be pushed towards the edge more and maybe be more organized?  It looks like your stuck with that format, I really can't think of a way to rearrange that whole thing.  Too much going on and its bs they threw that at you last minute.


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 9, 2012)

My husband works for a print shop, and has these issues daily! He suggests: 1) lighten color on background a little...2) change the font so the bottom four sections are more even.  Stair stepping looks more cluttered.  Make the columns more equal in size which will also allow for more space. My opinion transfer one of the advertisement from the left side to the right.  Too much color on one side and mostly text on the other.  Looks lopsided.  Good luck.  I have designed invitations and have had similiar problems.  Clients do not realize the time that goes into creating something from zero.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

fractionofasecond said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > fractionofasecond said:
> ...



This has the space at the edge for my bleed. When printed the ads are JUST inside the edge. The original design was nice and clean. 


bunny99123 said:


> My husband works for a print shop, and has these issues daily! He suggests: 1) lighten color on background a little...2) change the font so the bottom four sections are more even.  Stair stepping looks more cluttered.  Make the columns more equal in size which will also allow for more space. My opinion transfer one of the advertisement from the left side to the right.  Too much color on one side and mostly text on the other.  Looks lopsided.  Good luck.  I have designed invitations and have had similiar problems.  Clients do not realize the time that goes into creating something from zero.


I thought that about the background too. I'll lighten. 
The bottom is something I am frustrated with. The first column is the modified team's schedule. THe second two columns are the varsity schedule. How about if I made the center column shorter and the last one match the first? Think that'd work?
I'll mess with the ads more. I'd like to get that red one on the other side somehow.


----------



## cool09 (Nov 9, 2012)

Can you put the sponsors inside a border? When I look at it the wrestlers and the sponsors both catch my eye equally. Some way to make the wrestlers stand out more? (Nice photo, btw.) There's some empty space in the schedule section - maybe squeeze that area together more to make more room for the wrestlers and sponsors? Do you like the "Joining Forces" font? It kind of looks like WWF or Military Recruiting font which makes it look a little hokey and/or not very serious (to me at least).


----------



## tirediron (Nov 9, 2012)

Can you full justify as much of the text as possible?  Makes for harder reading, but a (IMO) better looking product.  As well, how about a sans-serif font?


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 9, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Yokum's Meat processing can make some good venison jerky with the 5x5 buck I downed yesterday???
> ...




MLeek you're really going to hate when I say my brother just threw away over 150 lbs of venison from deer season last year.  He didn't have power for a week due to Sandy.  Lost it all.  :/  I just can't wait until my dad starts his deer jerky!!!!! YUMMMMMM


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 9, 2012)

Hugely cluttered.
How about making the central picture smaller so that it doesn't crowd the ads.
Take out every element that isn't necessary = extra lines, make everything simpler.
Simpler background.
Take away everything you can that isn't absolutely necessary - get rid of clutter - including making that huge WRCL smaller


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok. I reworked the whole danged thing again... 
I didn't see the suggestion to justify the text and you are SO right... I'll do that now... OTHERWISE


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2012)

Yokum's Meat Processing now has *much better placement!*! They will be thrilled!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 9, 2012)

Still looks really cluttered to me.
Please consider taking out extra doodads


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

OK... This is getting to the point that I am just laughing as I put these up here!
This one I reduced the size of the wrestlers
Reduced some of the ads and played with them a bit
Justified the type in the schedule
Removed the lines in the header and WRCL
Reduced the size of the font on the Modified schedule so it'd match a bit more. And I have no clue what the hell else I did. Thank God it's all in layers!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Still looks really cluttered to me.
> Please consider taking out extra doodads



I hadn't seen your reply till I posted that edit. How 'bout now?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

OH! And Jaimz's shoes drive me insane. BUT they are PERFECT for this blending team, so they show their color.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks great now!  I am glad you were able to move the ads over and make them a tad bit smaller so they are no longer touching the players.  Looks nice and professional to me.  I like it.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2012)

Whatever is overlayed on WRCL is basically un-readable in that font...that typeface needs to be MUCH more-clearly readable. You might think your poster looks like c***, but uh...THAT IS WHAT the ones in my home town look like...pretty much the same...these are for the SPONSORS...nobody else give's a rat's ... .

*Do not sweat it*. Finalize a version and *send it along* on its destination.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Whatever is overlayed on WRCL is basically un-readable in that font...that typeface needs to be MUCH more-clearly readable. You might think your poster looks like c***, but uh...THAT IS WHAT the ones in my home town look like...pretty much the same...these are for the SPONSORS...nobody else give's a rat's ... .
> 
> *Do not sweat it*. Finalize a version and *send it along* on its destination.


That's one of those things out of my control. It's the file they gave me for the logo. Wonder if I can find the font for the WRCL and do something about it.
I fixed the fact that the WRCL is off center too.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 9, 2012)

IMO, it looks less frantic.


----------



## TonysTouch (Nov 9, 2012)

The only thing I don't like about this (after the edits) is the text over WRCL. It is nearly impossible to read.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 9, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Yokum's Meat Processing now has *much better placement!*! They will be thrilled!


Derrel brings up a good point - is there any preferential placement here (ie, did anyone pay a little extra for "pole position" (Upper LH))?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2012)

That last one looks so much better.  Less cluttered and more streamlined. Probably not too much you can do about their logo (WRCL) unless you just lighten that area around the boys shorts a bit so that stands out more.  Derrel is really worried about his meat MLeek.  So make sure his sausage and meatballs look perfect before they get packed and shipped.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 10, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> T Derrel is really worried about his meat MLeek.  So make sure his sausage and meatballs look perfect before they get packed and shipped.



Thanks for the thought, Kathy.
I feel the same way about my own; I always want them to look their absolute best. 
A silly preoccupation but there it is.


----------



## texkam (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you make the logos bigger? There, I said it before the client did. :angry1:



> I designed this poster for one of the wrestling teams around what they asked for.
> THEN they decided it needed to have advertisements on the front-originally it was to be coupons on the back, but evidently they didn't get enough advertisements in time for that. So then I had to cram everything in


You're trying to put lipstick on a pig. It is what it is and for what it is it's fine. I wouldn't lose too much sleep over this one because in the end they'll be thilled. "Cram" .... not a design term you want to use, right?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 10, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> That last one looks so much better.  Less cluttered and more streamlined. Probably not too much you can do about their logo (WRCL) unless you just lighten that area around the boys shorts a bit so that stands out more.  Derrel is really worried about his meat MLeek.  So make sure his sausage and meatballs look perfect before they get packed and shipped.


I'm NOT packing his sausage and meatballs. I'll leave that to 'old man Yokum.' 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## RichardH (Nov 10, 2012)

I think you did a fantastic job on putting this together. I don't have the ability to do anything like this and I think the last one would be one they would be pleased with.
I know I wouldn't want to wrestle with any of them. I would get slammed first round.

Very good job.


Richard


----------

